# FS: 75g w/ stand,glass top, light



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just as the title says. 75g standard tank. The tank was bought from king eds. Stand has some scratches on the bottom because I kept the filter down there and it rubbed against the stnad. The 75g is a good shape with no scratches. Comes with 36" light w/ bulb and glass tops. 
Asking $240 obo
Pic was taken a few months ago but the tank still looks the same.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

is this tank wider than it is tall?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> is this tank wider than it is tall?


The tank is 3" taller than it is wide.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

will you part out stand? dimension?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to give the sale a few weeks. If not hits then I will part out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you !


----------



## droppo (Nov 13, 2010)

What is the tank dimensions?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of interest but none have brought the cash so bump!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

pm me if you ever decide to part out the stand, i have a 75g tank but no stand stm, and wish to setup the tanks asap.

Thanks


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

boy do i wish i was down there right now and had the $.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

tttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you interested in a trade for what we talked about  ??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I never heard back from you ben. Your pm must have not got through but pm with you trade offer.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

tttttttttttt


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

gone.......


----------

